# The Corrupt Wish Game



## ladylore (May 29, 2009)

I found this on another forum I belong to, thought it was fun and decided to share it.


It's simple! wish for something

I wish i had an ice cream cone

The next person will grant your wish but corrupt it with a bad outcome. 

Wish granted----you get a triple scoop waffle cone topped with Tabasco sauce and jalepeno slices.


Think of this as a good wish-bad wish in the same sentence.....Here is the starter wish, enjoy corrupting it and DON'T forget to make a wish after you corrupt one. 

*I wish I had a dog.*


----------



## Jazzey (May 29, 2009)

Wish granted-- you get a brand new puppy that chews everything. 

I wish I had patio furniture...


----------



## ladylore (May 29, 2009)

Your wish is granted - You get your patio furniture made from pink marshmellows. 


I wish for a new sports model racing chair


----------



## Meg (May 29, 2009)

Your wish is granted... you get a new sports model racing chair that has no brakes... 

I wish for a new coffee machine.


----------



## NicNak (May 29, 2009)

Your wish is granted - all the water that goes into the coffee machine turns to vinegar :yuck:

I wish for a new digital camera


----------



## Meg (May 29, 2009)

Your wish is granted - you get a new digital camera with a lens cover that's fused on hoto:

I wish for a house elf to do my chores  (can you guess what I'm avoiding right now?)


----------



## ladylore (May 29, 2009)

Your wish is granted - your elf house does your chores and wakes you up at odd hour in the middle of the night by jumping on your bed.

I wish for a new flat screen TV.


----------



## Jazzey (May 29, 2009)

Your wish is granted - you get a brand new LCD screen that only captures canadian chanels 

I wish for a personal assistant to ensure all my bills get paid...


----------



## white page (May 30, 2009)

Your wish is granted - your new personal assistant , pays your cheques for your  bills into her personnal bank account. 

I wish my hair didn't frizz up in the rain.


----------



## NicNak (May 30, 2009)

Your wish is granted - Your hair grows to your ankles.

I wish the humidity would go away


----------



## white page (May 30, 2009)

Your wish is granted, the duck pond in your garden dries up and the resident duck family move house.

I wish I could take a trip to the sea this weekend


----------



## NicNak (May 30, 2009)

Your wish is granted - but the boat gets off course and you wind up in Canada 

I wish the Pittsburgh Penguins will win the Stanley Cup in Ice Hockey


----------



## Mari (May 30, 2009)

The Pittsburgh Penguins win the Stanley Cup but when you wake up you are not sure if it was a dream or a nightmare. :funny:

I wish that my vegetable garden was self-weeding.


----------



## Jazzey (May 30, 2009)

:rofl:

Your wish is granted Mari, you now have a beautiful self-weeding garden but, it doesn't recognize a weed from a seedling...you now have a plot of dirt. 

I wish I had a garden


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2009)

I wish I could visit New Zealand someday.


----------



## Mari (May 30, 2009)

oops Kimmy you forgot to grant Jazzey her wish but I will for you.

Your wish is granted with 'silver bells and cockle shells and pretty maids all in a row' and if you think that is a nice garden look up the meaning of the rhyme! 

I will let someone else try Kimmy's trip to New Zealand - this is more fun than I thought it would be.


----------



## ladylore (May 30, 2009)

Your wish is granted kimmy - You get to go to New Zealand but you need to drive there. Only option open to you.

I wish I had a maid.


----------



## Daniel (May 30, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but the maid sues you after slipping on floor cleaner.

I wish I had a condo on the beach.


----------



## Jazzey (May 30, 2009)

Your wish is granted, but the beach isn't private so people keep looking inside your place through your windows. 

I wish I had a personal chef.


----------



## ladylore (May 30, 2009)

Your wish is granted - your personal chef is ethically vegan and only cooks vegan food.

I wish I lived closer to the ocean.


----------



## NicNak (May 30, 2009)

Your wish is granted - House built for you on stilts, in the ocean.

I wish to win the lottery


----------



## Charity (May 30, 2009)

Your wish is granted -- until, of course, a lot of "relatives" come out of the woodwork with very convincing legal claims!

I wish I had a gorgeous bikini-worthy body.


----------



## NicNak (May 30, 2009)

Your wish is granted - Bikini's then become outlawed.

I wish to go on a nice vacation.


----------



## Daniel (May 30, 2009)

Your wish is granted:  You have an enjoyable time in Las Vegas, but, on your way home, you are detained because your name appears on a terrorist watch list.   You spend the next few years at the Guantanamo Bay Detention Camp, where you learn the true meaning of the term "humidity."

I wish Arnold Swarchenegger was my personal trainer.


----------



## white page (May 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted: after six months , you aquire a german accent and a wow
big muscle body, you go for a swagger on the beach, and come across a wow lady,with whom you fall totally  helplessly in  love , only to discover that she hates germans and only loves the ultra slim wiry types.(Back to the drawing board) 

I wish there were two sundays and two saturdays in a seven day week.


----------



## NicNak (May 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted - now there are also three mondays in a week.

I wish to visit Arizona


----------



## white page (May 31, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Your wish is granted - now there are also three mondays in a week.:funny:
> 
> I wish to visit Arizona


Your wish is granted :  you get to see the grand canyon, take the most amazing
original pics, put your camera in the picnic basket , a condor swoops down and steals the whole basket which also contains all your papers and money.

I wish the birds didn't eat *all* the cherries in the garden.


----------



## NicNak (May 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted - they leave you one cherry, but also eat the rest of the fruit in your garden.

I wish I had a pear tree :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey (May 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted, you have a beautiful pear tree full of juicy pears in your garden.  But, the bears are hungry at this time of year - they set up their new home in your backyard - all 20 of them - they're thanking you for those lovely pears. 

I wish my hair wasn't so curly  

(Who needs Guantanamo - I have humidity right here  )


----------



## Meg (May 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted - you win the world's most effective, efficient hair straightener in a competition.  Unfortunately, as soon as it is straight, you wish it was curly.  Then straight.  Then curly.  You become consumed by your indecision between straight and curly hair and, eventually, it all falls out...  

I wish a fairy with in-depth knowledge of the visual system would come and write my thesis for me one night.


----------



## NicNak (May 31, 2009)

Your wish is granted - The fairy writes it on desolvable paper and on your way to hand in your thesis, it rains. 

I wish I had a pet Giraffe


----------



## ladylore (Jun 1, 2009)

Wish granted - Your giraffe is about 3 inches tall and came out of a McHappy meal.

I wish I had an entertainment centre.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted - You get a small stage for live entertainment in the centre of your living room.

I wish it would not rain again today.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted, it does not rain again today, instead, you get a freak snow storm that burries you under 5 feet of snow. 

I wish I didn't have to work tonight.


----------



## white page (Jun 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted, you do not have to work tonight, however you leave your papers by an open window ready for the morning , a freak wind blows them all over town, and you spend all night gathering them up together, ( moral to the tale, close your windows tonight  )

I wish I lived close to an icecream shop


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 1, 2009)

That would really get me in trouble. :lol:

Which granted WP!  An icecream shop opens just next door to you.  It has this wonderful little bell that people love to ring, day and night.  Aside for the incessant ringing of the bell, you also have to contend with the fact that the ice cream shop only serves soy ice cream - an unfortunate fad of the times...Yumm  :yuck:


----------



## ladylore (Jun 1, 2009)

You get to wish again Jazzey. :bad:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 1, 2009)

Oops.  Thanks LL - I got too caught up in creating WP's ice cream shop. :lol:

I wish that I could sell my old car.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted -  A long line up forms in your driveway to buy your car in parts.  Get out your mechanics tools!   First person wants the stearing wheel and the transmission :teehee:

I wish I could buy a new summer dress.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 1, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  You find the most stunning summer dress and it's just within your budget.  You wear it for the first time and you're glowing.  Everywhere you go, everyone is staring at you in awe - it suits you perfectly and you feel absolutely beautiful in it.  

But, when you get home, you realize that this stunning summer dress is also very much see through .  

I wish there more hours in the evening to do the things I want to do.


----------



## ladylore (Jun 1, 2009)

:rofl: I love that one Jazzey!


----------



## Meg (Jun 1, 2009)

:lol:

Your wish is granted - you develop the talent to manipulate time so that each day has just the right amount of time for you to do everything you need to.  Unfortunately, the ageing process is unchanged.  So, after a couple of years of week-long days, you start looking very haggard and have to go into early retirement.

I wish I had nicer fingernails.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 1, 2009)

..I think I've already achieved this particular goal! :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 4, 2009)

Your wish is granted Meg - you have georgeous fingernails.  So much so that everywhere you go, you are stopped incessantly by passersby wanting to admire your hands - and they insist on holding that hand in their palms to admire the fingernails.  They keep asking if they're real or acrylic...You stop taking care of them because you're tired of the attention and, they end up looking like this:
http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1827/4548gn4.jpg  

I wish I had beautiful long eyelashes.   (blink, blink) (and they'd better not end up looking like your fingernails, I don't have that kind of time to braid them :lol


----------



## NicNak (Jun 4, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  Your eyelashes look like this  Long eyelashes.

I wish I had some apples


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 4, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  Tomorrow morning, you wake up to find out that you're living in the middle of an apple orchard.  Wonderful, you have all the fresh apples you could possibly want.  There are so many of them that your yard is littered with fallen apples. You can't keep up with the picking -there are too many of them and you only have two hands...But you're still grateful...That is, until you taste them - yuck, they're crab apples.  The only thing you can do with these is make compotes or jam...And you better makes these quickly, otherwise you'll be surrounded by rotten apples.

How do you like them apples? 

(Sorry - really didn't like my new eyelashes - they bear too much of a resemblence to a cocker spaniel's eyelashes - cute on them, not so much on me) 

I wish I were a true athlete - trim fit etc.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 4, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> That is, until you taste them - yuck, they're crab apples.  The only thing you can do with these is make compotes or jam...And you better makes these quickly, otherwise you'll be surrounded by rotten apples.
> 
> How do you like them apples?



As awful as it sounds, I always quite liked crab apples :blush:  I use to pick them off my aunts tree and eat them :blush:   Maybe that is why I am so "crabby" :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 4, 2009)

:lol:  I love crab apple jam!


----------



## Meg (Jun 4, 2009)

Your wish is granted - your muscles suddenly 'pop' out in a way they never have before.  Unfortunately they keep growing and growing to the point where you look a bit like an inflated Jazzey-balloon with your arms stuck out at right angles to your body.  Eventually your muscles become so large you're not able to move to use them!

I wish the rain would stop.  I know we're in drought so that's a bit of a selfish wish, but my backyard is starting to look like a swamp and my living room has buckets in it catching drips!


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 4, 2009)

..i wonder if the micheline man is single? :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Jun 4, 2009)

Your wish is granted Meg.

Your yard becomes water proof as well as your roof.  Your lawn continues to grow, although it is green, it grows three feet while you are sleeping every night.  You feel like you are living in a house in the jungle.

I wish more birds came to visit on the lawn by my balcony.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 4, 2009)

For Jazzey. Michelin Man

He is rushing for your coffee date.  Forgive him though, he forgot flowers cause it is such short notice.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 4, 2009)

...no flowers, no date rder:   Although...he is kinda cute. :teehee:


----------



## NicNak (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, low and behold, while you are having coffee.   Special delivery arrives from Michelin Man.

I tried to make a picture so he was carrying them, but I am not as creative as White Page


----------



## ladylore (Jun 4, 2009)

Your wish is granted - all these birds in your back yard nest at the same time. The eggs also hatch at the same time. So now you have a yard full of birds that circle you every time you come out of your house.

I wish I had some ice-cream.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 4, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  You get the biggest icecream cone with 200 scoops of your favorite icecream.  If you need help carrying it, let me know 

I wish the dishes would be self cleaning.


----------



## ladylore (Jun 4, 2009)

Your wish is granted - you are now the proud owner of a german shepard who cleans everything off your plate, and everyone elses, whether you want him to or not. 

I wish I wasn't having one of those 'Duh' days.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 4, 2009)

You need to make your wish now Robyn


----------



## ladylore (Jun 5, 2009)

NicNak said:


> You need to make your wish now Robyn



Edited post to make a wish.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 5, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  Instead of having a duh day, you have a two days as Linda the Good Witch of The North and get to hang out in Munchkin Land.

I wish I had a nice hamburger!   Yumm


----------



## Jazzey (Jul 10, 2009)

Wish granted NN, but when you take a big bite out of the burger, you discover that the inside of the burger is still frozen - yippers, a frozen product, again! 

I wish I had a housekeeper....


----------



## NicNak (Jul 10, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  Your housekeeper is the haggered old troll from The Three Billy Goats Gruff.  He is grumpy, smelly and arogant.  and insited you build a bridge through your living room as that is where he will only sleep.

I wish my tummy would feel better.


----------



## Meg (Jul 10, 2009)

Your wish is granted.  Your tummy feels better, but only if you avoid _all_ foods that aren't in the bottom level of the food pyramid... 

I wish my exercises would do themselves. :angel:


----------



## Jazzey (Jul 10, 2009)

Your wish is granted - your exercises do themselves, but they don't do so well and they purposely taunt you with the never ending chant "you should have done this yourself" 

I wish I could lose body poundage before my trip today!


----------

